# Almond milk on FODMAP diet?



## unsinkable777 (Oct 11, 2013)

I notice that almond milk is never on the okay list for the FODMAP diet, but rice milk and soy milk are okay, and almonds are okay. What is it about almond milk that makes it NOT okay? It's the only kind of "milk" I can tolerate, and that I know is gluten free (I have Celiac D). I know there has been concern about the carrageenan in most almond milks, but SILK is now leaving it out of the mix. Is there some other reason for leaving Almond Milk off the okay list?

Thank you 

Karen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on the list you look at, but I've seen almond milk as OK. May also depend on what foods are generally available in the area where any given fodmap list was compliled.

And remember most of these lists are suggestions rather than hard, fast, you may not ever violate it and you must eat every single thing on the OK list.

Everyone has their own diet idiosyncracies so if something is pefectly safe for you, eat it. If it is safe for most everyone else but sets you off, don't eat it.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a vitamix and almond milk is so simple to make right from the almonds. You soak the almonds over night then stick them in microwave very briefly, the skins will then all pop off, almonds and water in the vitamix turn it on and you have a nice creamy almond milk. you can sift through a cheesecloth or leave it with the pulp. no additives nothing !!


----------

